# Mangrove Snapper



## Hoss78 (Jul 26, 2020)

Does anyone know the size limits for mangrove/gray snapper in ga? I have looked everywhere I know and can’t find anything.


----------



## lampern (Jul 26, 2020)

Can't find any bag or size limits for state waters (0-3 miles out)


But outside of Ga (in federal waters) the limit is 10 with a minimum size limit of 12 inches

The way I see it, if its not in the "saltwater" fish bag and size limits table in the regulations digest, you can keep it at any size.

If a fish has a recreational bag or size limit or no harvest in saltwater state waters it should be listed in that table.


----------



## Cumberlandjg (Jul 27, 2020)

10 is a good minimum to practice, anything smaller and really not much point to keep because the filets are so small. No regulations in Georgia though I am aware of. It seems they usually come in good about every 2-3 years.


----------



## Chap (Jul 27, 2020)

Currently no bag limits on mangrove snapper.  Only been in the last few years that mangroves have moved up this far north in larger numbers that you are starting to see some substantial catches of them.  In past you could get one as an occasional by-catch, but they have only recently become more prolific.  So the state hasn't caught up yet.  Give them a few years and you'll need a note from your mother to catch one.


----------



## Hoss78 (Jul 27, 2020)

Thanks guys. I found some this weekend while trying to catch some sheeps but didn’t keep any because I couldn’t find anything on them. Really surprised the state hasn’t picked up on them yet because they are excellent table fare.


----------



## Rhodes (Jul 27, 2020)

Chap said:


> Give them a few years and you'll need a note from your mother to catch one



Good one........


----------



## lampern (Jul 27, 2020)

Rhodes said:


> Good one........



I doubt it

Fishing regulations don’t seem to get changed unless the Feds force  a change


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2020)

They are good eating. We catch a few each year in Gulf shores.


----------

